# Samsung 2012 HDTV Prices Leaked



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

http://hdguru.com/samsung-2012-hdtv-prices-leaked/7349/



> The MAP (minimum advertised prices) of Samsung's 2012 LED LCD and Full HD plasma lines are here. The first LED and plasma releases will ship next month (March). As written in our previous article, Samsung plans to use a one price for all dealer strategy of its mid to high end HDTVs.
> 
> The 2012 MAP pricing is considerably higher than what you would pay if you compare a given model to a closeout deal on remaining 2011s, especially with the 8000 and 7500 and 7100 LEDs as well as the 8000 and 7000 plasmas (called 8000 and 7000 series in the 2011 model line).


Lots of RVU capable TV sets in different sizes

LED LCD

8000 Series: edge lit, ultimate micro dimming, 240 Hz, 3D, Smart TV, Interactive Remote, .2″ bezel

UN46ES8000 $2699

UN55ES8000 $3399

UN60ES8000 $3999

UN65ES8000 $4699

UN75ES8000 $7299

Samsung UNES7500 Series: edge lit, micro dimming pro, 240 Hz, 3D smart tv interactive remote, .2″ bezel

UN46ES7500 $2399

UN50ES7500 $2699

UN55ES7500 $3099

UN60ES7500 $3699

UNES7100 Series: edge lit, micro dimming plus, 3D, smart tv, .2″ bezel

UN46ES7100 $2199

UN50ES7100 $2499

UN55ES7100 $2899

UN60ES7100 $3499

Samsung UNES6580 Series: edge lit 120 Hz, 3D , smart TV

UN50ES6580 $2079

Samsung UNES6500 Series: edge lit, 3D, smart tv, .5″ bezel

UN40ES6500 $TBA

UN46ES6500 $1579

UN50ES6500 $1899

UN55ES6500 $2619

UN60ES6500 $2899

UN65ES6500 $TBA

Samsung UNES6100 Series: Edge lit, smart TV, 120 Hz, .5″ bezel

UN40ES6100 $1099

UN46ES6100 $1299

UN50ES6100 $1599

UN55ES6100 $1999

UN60ES6100 $2599

Samsung UNEH6000 Series: edge lit, 120 Hz

UN40EH6000 $779

UN46EH6000 $979

UN50EH6000 $1149

UN55EH6000 $1399

UN60EH6000 $1899

UN65EH6000 $2399

Samsung UNEH5300 Series: edge lit 60Hz, smart tv

UN32EH5300 $529

UN40EH5300 $729

UN46EH5300 $929

UN50EH5300 $1099

UN55EH6000 $1349

UN60EH6000 $1849

UN65EH6000 $2349

Samsung UNEH5000 Series: edge lit, 60Hz

UN32EH5000 $499

UN37EH5000 $599

UN40EH5000 $679

UN50EH5000 $1199

Plasma models

PNE8000: real black pro panel, 3D, smart tv, interactive remote

PN51E8000 $2249

PN60E8000 $2799

PN64E8000 $3599

PNE7000 series: real black pro panel, 3D smart TV,

PN51E7000 $1499

PN60E7000 $2299

PN64E7000 $3099

PNE6500 series: real black pro panel, 3D, smart TV

PN51E6500 $1399

PN60E6500 $1999

PN64E6500 $TBA


----------

